# Hell up in West Cornwall



## madzone (Oct 12, 2005)

This morning we had to take an alternative route as  someones car had left the road and gone over the hedge into the fileds below. There were police, ambulances etc everywhere and the road was shut for ages.

This afternoon there's police everywhere in my mums village. They've sealed off a house and it's crawling with forensics, a police command unit and every policeman/woman in west penwith. Do you think they've uncovered a nimby terrorist cell?

I would like to remind the cosmos that I live in west cornwall and therefore do not expect to see anything more traumatic than a slight rise in the price of pig feed.

Thank you


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 12, 2005)

Whatever it is keep us informed.

The first bit sounds a bit horrible though 

How's the water levels down with you?


----------



## madzone (Oct 12, 2005)

It's calmed down today. Yesterday it was torrential. We're lucky in that the water just runs past us but down the bottom the poor fuckers get flooded if it's a heavy mist.


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 12, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> This afternoon there's police everywhere in my mums village. They've sealed off a house and it's crawling with forensics, a police command unit and every policeman/woman in west penwith. Do you think they've uncovered a nimby terrorist cell?



Nah - I reckon someone has had their hanging baskets stolen.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 12, 2005)

They could be arresting opponents of the Tate extension.


----------



## passenger (Oct 12, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Nah - I reckon someone has had their hanging baskets stolen.




if it rains it pours


----------



## madzone (Oct 12, 2005)

Ooooh - it might be a moider   Suspicious death of a woman.

Police are looking for anyone in the area between 9am and 1pm. Seeing as it's on the main road I think they might get a fair few calls


----------



## madzone (Oct 12, 2005)

Now it's getting spooky.
Squelch has just come in and said there's been a serious accident exactly where the car went off the road this morning


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 12, 2005)

That the moider in carbis bay????


----------



## madzone (Oct 12, 2005)

CNT36 said:
			
		

> That the moider in carbis bay????


Yep

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/4335858.stm


----------



## madzone (Oct 12, 2005)

To make it pertinent to this forum: The police believe the killer took the number 6 bus and has had his heating on since september.


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 12, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> To make it pertinent to this forum: The police believe the killer took the number 6 bus and has had his heating on since september.



Now I know you're lying! The no 6 doesn't go anywhere near there


----------



## tobyjug (Oct 12, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> This afternoon there's police everywhere in my mums village. They've sealed off a house and it's crawling with forensics, a police command unit and every policeman/woman in west penwith. Do you think they've uncovered a nimby terrorist cell?




I take it you do not watch local TV news bulletins or you would not be so flippant about a death.


----------



## madzone (Oct 12, 2005)

*squelch posting as madzone...or summit?*

flipping nora...that's a bit flippant Meesta Jugs!


----------



## madzone (Oct 12, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> I take it you do not watch local TV news bulletins or you would not be so flippant about a death.


Wouldn't I?   

a) I posted afetr I'd driven past and noticed the police and hadn't heard/seen any news

b) Get a fucking life


----------



## tobyjug (Oct 12, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> b) Get a fucking life



I have a life, the person who suffered an untimely death hasn't.


----------



## madzone (Oct 12, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> I have a life, the person who suffered an untimely death hasn't.


She won't be reading this then


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 14, 2005)

Anybody know anyone with a spare room Im in a bit of a tight spot.


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 14, 2005)

CNT36 said:
			
		

> bit of a tight spot.



PM sent to u.


----------

